# Puppy Training Issues!!!



## sprasad03 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey guys, i recently got a golden retriever puppy when he was 7 weeks old. He knows how to sit, lay down, shake hands, high five, come, and stay (working on) and roll over (working on). Anyways he is about 17 weeks old and weighs about 40lbs. He is in his teething phase badly too. 

My first issue which needs to be corrected: We play and walk him, and he is calm when he is with us. He sees people all the time, and I mean all the time so its not like he isnt being socialized. But now since he is big, he goes crazy, wont listen to commands, starts crying if we hold the leash down while he is pulling crazy. Then he proceeds to jump, roll over, but the worst now is he is nipping and biting on clothing and hands. I need to fix this but I do not know how. The walking away or no attention method doesnt work because then he tries to grab you with his legs or run in front of you. 

The second issue is his teething. We puppy proof everything, but should we expect him to listen when we say no dont choose this, he always tries to chew shoes and slipper. We say no, and even have that bitter taste detterent. It works for a little bit but he will venture off and start chewing again. Any recommendations? I know we could move all the shoes but its a hassle or is it possible he will learn not to chew them?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Golden puppies experience every thing with their mouths. One thing you want to make sure that your house is cluttered with lots and lots of appropriate chew toys. Then when you take away a hand or a shoe you can replace it with an appropriate chew toy and give praise when he takes it.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

If it makes you feel better, it does get better. The most important thing is to have some patience. Have toys and appropriate things for your puppy to chew, but realize that he will still want to chew on things he shouldn't. Just be smart, supervise and prevent. Mine got the last of her adult teeth in between 5-6 months and there was one week that was terrible! But, now she is 8 months and all that is past.

With being excited around new people again recognize that you have a young puppy that needs some maturity. Do some setups with family and friends where you have them approach the puppy and you get the puppy to calm down and sit before being petted. Insist on strangers waiting until your dog is calm and sitting before they can pet him.

Pulling isn't acceptable so I would look into a tool (no-pull harness, head collar, pinch collar, etc) that you are comfortable with so that he doesn't pull you.


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

Daisy is just a little older than your's, and she goes through these phases as well, some days she is excellent, some days she is naughty - whether walking on her lead or at home. At this age it's a lot to do with her teething, or/and approaching the 'teenage' months... eek! lol

She also gets over excited when seeing and meeting other dogs/people (which is surely better than being aggresive), but I'm sure with time, she will calm down.

Also occassionaly she gets naughty with her lead, I just ignore her and keep walking and immediately head towards shrubs and trees where she 'instantly' finds their scents far far more interesting than tugging or biting a very old boring bit of leash.

Just perserve, be very patient, give your pup lots of toys and a few chews and play lots with her/him, plenty of excersise and just let time take it's toll, but always give your commands 'no', 'leave' commands etc, and lots of lots of praise and treats every single time she is good.

I meet lots of adult dogs on our walks and remind myself every time, Daisy will be calmer like them one day  We still have just puppies.


----------



## goldielocks (Nov 15, 2009)

i also need help with the nipping and biting. My male golden is now 6 1/2 months. During his teething phase i found a bone called the chilly (bought it at petco or petsmart) that you wet and then put in the freezer and it really helped and he really liked it. I also used Kong teething rings that he seemed to like too. I keep my house full of toys with all different textures and trade out toys often it really seems to help...now if i can keep him from biting/nipping at my arms and legs and pulling down my pants would be great!


----------

